# Frage zum Crankflip



## GizzZ (19. September 2005)

Hallo
Ich versuch jetzt schon seit tagen nen crankflip zu machen und bekomms nur im sitzen hin -.- Jedes mal wenn ich abspringen und flippen muss dreh ich die kurbel vll grad mal 90°  Ich hab einfach kein plan wie ich die kurbel gleichzeitig drehen soll und dabei auch noch springen. Den Bunny hop crank flip hab ich gar nicht erst versucht


----------



## F-150 (19. September 2005)

Also normaler crankflip ist eigentlich ganz easy. ist nur einmal überwindung dabei und besser schienenbein schoner tragen.
Ich sprech aus erfahrung  
Also kannst viel mit gewichtsverlagerung auf den lenker machen.
Also hochspringen, kurbeln drehen und gewicht auf den lenker.
Aber Bunny crankflip ist mir auch ein rätsel. wenn ich den bunny mach und die kurbel flippen will passiert da nicht viel nur das ich von den pedalen rutsche.
Jemand nen tipp dazu?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. September 2005)

Hab's letztens auch probiert und zwar so, dass ich hoch auf's Oberrohr gesprungen bin und dabei versucht habe die Kurbel mitzuziehen. Die  Fussspitze des Fusses, der vorne steht, sollte nach unten zeigen und die Pedale "krallen", wie beim Bunny Hop.
BTW: Das Gewicht auf den Lenker zuverlagern halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, es sei denn es soll ein Nose-Manual-Crankflip oder so werden.


----------



## GizzZ (20. September 2005)

Also die Überwindung is bei mir nich so das Problem weil ich diesen kurzen Schmerz von Pedal<->Schienbein extrem bestätigend finde    Aber trotzdem dreht sich meine Kurbel nicht   Ich probiers heut mittag mal mit dem auf den lenker lehnen. Machst du das eigentlich auch wenn du irgendwo runterspringst bw. in der Luft bist?


----------



## F-150 (20. September 2005)

@Hertener
 mein nicht das man sich so weit nach vorne legen soll.
Ich spring halt hoch und dreh dabei die kurbeln mit dem vorderen fuß.
spanne dabei meine arme an und hab so zeit bis sie fertig gedreht sind.
Geht ja ruck zuck. Also man hängt da nicht in der luft oder so.
Bin halt grad am bunny crankflip dran. Wird auch noch werden da so der flip schon sehr gut klappt


----------



## Molox (20. September 2005)

hoch springen und dreh die ******** und dann ist gut


----------



## kater (20. September 2005)

Hoher Bunnyhop ist nicht nötig. Mit dem vorderen Fuss das Pedal nach hinten ziehen. Dann klappts.


----------



## Mador (24. September 2005)

Hab noch eine Frage dazu, sollte man vllt erst Bunny Hop no footer üben?
ich hab jetzt die ganze zeit nur crankflip geübt und kann ihn jetzt, würde ihn gerne jetzt mit einen Bunny Hop machen! 
Also vllt erst Bunny Hop No Footer üben? Oder wie oder wasß


          MfG Seby


----------



## Tau3r (25. September 2005)

hm also ich weiss ja nich aber ich mach den crankflip immer indem ich die drehung hauptsächlich mit dem hinteren fuß erzeuge dh also das pedal mit bisschen schwung nach unten drücke bevor ich abspring ...


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Die einfachste Möglichkeiten ist(meiner Meinung nach) am vorderen Pedal zu ziehen, um die Kurbel zu drehen.
Außerdem ist es eigentlich viel schwieriger, abzuspringen, wenn man mit einem Fuß das hintere Pedal runterdrückt. Und dann wird ein Bunnyhop Crankflip wahrscheinlich auch nicht klappen oder nur mit sehr viel Übung.
Fazit: Mit dem Fuß das vordere Pedal hochziehen und fertig


----------



## Flatpro (25. September 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> hm also ich weiss ja nich aber ich mach den crankflip immer indem ich die drehung hauptsächlich mit dem hinteren fuß erzeuge dh also das pedal mit bisschen schwung nach unten drücke bevor ich abspring ...


du bis ja auch nich street


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (25. September 2005)

So Leute,
danke für die Hilfe, war jetzt 2std fahren und hab nur Bunny Crankflip geübt.
Hab ca. eine Halbe Stunde gebraucht um rauszubekommen wie ich die Kurbel zum drehen bekomme. Und dann war es nur noch Überwindung auf die Pedalen wieder draufzugehen. Hab es nun aber 2 Mal geschafft und bin stolz drauf   
Morgen werd ich weiter üben, aber danke für eure Hilfe   


                 MfG Seby


----------



## Hertener (25. September 2005)

Boah ey, wenn Du in der Schule den gleichen Ehrgeiz zeigst...


----------

